# Drew Gooden should b voted for an all star next year who else would u pick Zydrunas



## Sir Magic Boi (Aug 6, 2003)

Drew Gooden has what it takes to be an all star at least for next year in the East.
He was averaging 12.5 points last year, and averaging 6.5 boards. Trust me those digits will increase. Besides the Eastern conference need a little bit more size. If you need anymore proof go to www.nba.com. See fo ya self.


----------



## Coyat (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sir Magic Boi</b>!
> Drew Gooden has what it takes to be an all star at least for next year in the East.
> He was averaging 12.5 points last year, and averaging 6.5 boards. Trust me those digits will increase. Besides the Eastern conference need a little bit more size. If you need anymore proof go to www.nba.com. See fo ya self.


What's he gonna be? Water Boy?

I'm sorry, but no way Gooden is better than Jermaine O'Neal, Ben Wallace, and Big Z. Maybe in a few years he'll make the squad, but as long as TMac is putting up numbers, I doubt he'll get enough to warrant votes to get past O'Neal.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

The fans won't vote him in over O'Neal and the other forwards, and he won't make is as a back up for at least 2 seasons.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I disagree. Gooden has a legit shot at being an All-Star this season. 

Gooden is listed as a forward, so Big Z and Wallace dont matter because they are centers in the voting. 

It might be an outside shot, but he does have a shot at it this year.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

haha woah gooden averaged 12 pts a game .. hes gonna be an all star, right!!!
what about jermaine oneal antoine walker ben wallace, zydrunas eddy curry theres a few guys better than him.. at pf or center
quit bein such a homer


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> haha woah gooden averaged 12 pts a game .. hes gonna be an all star, right!!!
> what about jermaine oneal antoine walker ben wallace, zydrunas eddy curry theres a few guys better than him.. at pf or center
> quit bein such a homer


Exactly. Thats like running around saying Kobes the best in the league hands down.

(Nothing bud jokes and love Grizzo)


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> I disagree. Gooden has a legit shot at being an All-Star this season.
> 
> Gooden is listed as a forward, so Big Z and Wallace dont matter because they are centers in the voting.
> ...


Gooden has no legit shot because he won't be the best big man on his team, ummm Juwan Howard.

PF's ahead of Gooden:
Shareef Abdur-Rahim
Jermaine O'neal
Kenyon Martin
Antione Walker
PJ Brown
Ben Wallace - 6'6" makes you a Forward
Carlos Boozer


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> Gooden has no legit shot because he won't be the best big man on his team, ummm Juwan Howard.
> 
> PF's ahead of Gooden:
> ...


remember you are in an orlando forum.. so the next topic will be that tmac is one of the most clutch players in the history of the nba


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I think Gooden has little chance of making the team, but it isn't a crazy suggestion as many think. He put up 14 PPG and 13 RPG in the playoffs last year, which are very good numbers. Who's to say in his second year he can't put up something along the lines of 16/8, which isn't too far off of being an all-star forward in the east. You also have to figure that the Magic will be among the top teams in the east next year, which always helps. Without factoring in team, I'd rate Rahim, Walker, Mashburn, O'Neal, and Martin as players who are much more likely to make the team than him. There are others who probably be around the level he is when it comes to all-star picking (Howard, Glenn Robinson, maybe Chandler) as well. Like I said, I think Gooden has very little shot at making the team next year -- however, I don't think it is an outrageous suggestion or anything.

Also, about the topic title: Ilguaskas is a center, and I don't think that he will be taking a spot from a forward like he did last year. I also didn't list players like Wallace and Ratliff above because I consider them centers and therefore won't be directly competing with Gooden.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> Gooden has no legit shot because he won't be the best big man on his team, ummm Juwan Howard.
> 
> PF's ahead of Gooden:
> ...


:laugh: 

I think Drew has a slim chance. If he plays well next year his popularity will rise, and he might be able to just make the all-star team.

Reef, as good as he is, doesn't have a big fan base because he plays for losing teams.
O'Neal is a lock.. 
Martin will probably make it before Gooden
Toine sucks, lol.. only ppl who likes him are Celtics fans.. he's overrated and boring to watch.. and takes too many 3's.. still, he's been around and will probably make it before Gooden
Ben Wallace is gonna be counted as a center.

Boozer shouldn't be on this list at all..


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I agree with all of what MJG and c_dog said. He has a chance.


----------



## Sir Magic Boi (Aug 6, 2003)

You all have good points.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

What is the world? How can you speculate that a second year, guy will be an allstar this year and the season hasn't even started? 

Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Sir Magic Boi (Aug 6, 2003)

Ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

stutter, stutter, stutter, stutter!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> What is the world? How can you speculate that a second year, guy will be an allstar this year and the season hasn't even started?
> 
> Patience is a virtue.


Speculating? In professional sports? Geez, who woulda thunk it. If we weren't allowed to speculate, there would be a whole lot of people out of jobs.

What is the world? Well, it is a huge almost round mass, mostly molten lava and covered with a lot of water. It is what you live on silly goose. Oh, and it spins.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

LMAO :laugh:


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> Speculating? In professional sports? Geez, who woulda thunk it. If we weren't allowed to speculate, there would be a whole lot of people out of jobs.


Just like its a lot of people out of jobs for thinking that player would produce the way they never did.



> What is the world? Well, it is a huge almost round mass, mostly molten lava and covered with a lot of water. It is what you live on silly goose. Oh, and it spins.


Surely you know 'is' was ment to me 'in'. But that was a funny joke :|


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Just like its a lot of people out of jobs for thinking that player would produce the way they never did.



So are you telling me you never speculate? At all? I highly doubt it. Funny how you act like you are so high and mighty all the time.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Brian Grant having a simular season to last year deserves it more than Gooden.....

Caron also had a better rookie year than Gooden....

i dont see your ideas of Gooden being a all star


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Gooden? An All Star? Next year? :rotf:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> Gooden? An All Star? Next year? :rotf:


I don't understand why that is such an unbelievable thing to some people, especially with the talent level in the East. If Antoine Walker made it last year, Gooden definitely has a shot this year.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

hey dee bo post goodens #s and compare them to toines

I bet antoine averaged 20 5 and 5 ..


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> hey dee bo post goodens #s and compare them to toines
> 
> I bet antoine averaged 20 5 and 5 ..


Why would I post Gooden's numbers from last year when I am talking about this year. I think it is a good assumption his numbers will go up.

Walker 20-7-5 in 41 mpg on 41% shooting with 1.5 spg and .5 bpg.

Gooden with Orlando 14-8-1 in 29 mpg on 50% shooting with .8 spg and .7 bpg.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

As a second year guy Gooden doesn't have a lot of respect yet and he plays for a small market team. In order to be an all-star next year he needs to average at least 18 and 10 or he needs some of the other forwards to get injured. That being said, I don't think he'll make it next year, but it is possible. I think he will be an all-star at some point in his career.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MagicStick</b>!
> As a second year guy Gooden doesn't have a lot of respect yet and he plays for a small market team. In order to be an all-star next year he needs to average at least 18 and 10 or he needs some of the other forwards to get injured. That being said, I don't think he'll make it next year, but it is possible. I think he will be an all-star at some point in his career.


I think he could definitely avg 18-10 which would get him some consideration. Also depends on how well the team does. Orlando has a favorable schedule the first half of the year ... if they come out of the gates really well and the team is winning, it will improve his chances.

I never said he definitely would be, but only that he could be.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

i think he has a shot at a back up spot, look at the playoffs, 14-13, against Ben Wallace, so it doesnt get any tougher then that in the east. Mc Grady helps his chances caus it will give gooden more open looks, and the magic are poised to be a top team so Gooden will get a lot of accolades b/c everyone will be talking about TMAC's supporting cast finally coming through and DG will be the first person they bring up. Plus the guy is Athletic and can throw down, which is always a fan favorite.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> Brian Grant having a simular season to last year deserves it more than Gooden.....
> 
> Caron also had a better rookie year than Gooden....
> ...


True, but many times if you have 2 guys with similiar numbers are in contention, the guy on the better team will usually get the spot ... and there isnt much doubt that Orlando will be a better team than Miami, at least in the next couple years.


----------



## Charlotte-Bobcats-04 (Aug 14, 2003)

Although I highly doubt that Drew Gooden will make the Eastern Conference All-Star team next year, there always is a slim chance. Take a look for instance at Peja Stajakovic...He went from role player to All-Star in the Western Conference in one year, so really anything is possible. However, the following list of players are all better than Drew Gooden, and all should be All-Star selections over him next year, barring any major, un-expected performances.

Players:
1. Ben Wallace
2. Jermaine O'Neal
3. Jamall Mashburn
4. Shareef Abdur-Rahim
5. Antoine Walker
6. Caron Butler
7. Kenyon Martin
8. P.J. Brown
9. Glenn Robinson
10. Kurt Thomas


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Players:
1. Ben Wallace- Center
2. Jermaine O'Neal
3. Jamall Mashburn-SF
4. Shareef Abdur-Rahim
5. Antoine Walker
6. Caron Butler-SF
7. Kenyon Martin
8. P.J. Brown
9. Glenn Robinson
10. Kurt Thomas- Center

Now for voting 2 SF's can be voted in as starters, i think, but anyways going by how you feel that puts gooden as 7th in line.

Now Jermaine is a given, but after that you have...... Reef, no fan base, losing team
Walker... everyone thinks he is overrated dipite numbers, might not get votes
Martin.... might be in west, even if not prob not much better numbers then what gooden could do but yah he is ahead, dont know about the fan base but seems pretty strong.
Brown..... Very Good, but doesnt get the respect, im pretty sure he wasnta AS last year and with his age his numbers will only stay the same and prob not improve.
Robinson.... Might be a SF, but incase he is considered a PF, not a lot of respect IMO, not really much of a fan base and playing second fiddle to AI will either help him or hurt him, especially with his ego, but with kenny thomas and no SF he will prob play at SF.

So gooden has a good chance at a back up spot, but with Oneal at PF and Mash and Butler holding down the SF there is not a starting spot for Gooden just yet
.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte-Bobcats-04</b>!
> Although I highly doubt that Drew Gooden will make the Eastern Conference All-Star team next year, there always is a slim chance. Take a look for instance at Peja Stajakovic...He went from role player to All-Star in the Western Conference in one year, so really anything is possible. However, the following list of players are all better than Drew Gooden, and all should be All-Star selections over him next year, barring any major, un-expected performances.
> 
> Players:
> ...


I think Gooden will definitely be better than Butler, Brown, and Thomas next year. Wallace is a center, and some of the other candidates have flaws like Reef playing for a crappy team, Big Pup being one dimensional, etc. It'll take some pretty good numbers (18 and 10 at least), but I think Gooden can make it next year.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte-Bobcats-04</b>!
> Although I highly doubt that Drew Gooden will make the Eastern Conference All-Star team next year, there always is a slim chance. Take a look for instance at Peja Stajakovic...He went from role player to All-Star in the Western Conference in one year, so really anything is possible. However, the following list of players are all better than Drew Gooden, and all should be All-Star selections over him next year, barring any major, un-expected performances.
> 
> Players:
> ...


1. Last year listed as a center, so it doesnt matter.
2. 100% definitely agree
3. Possibly, if he can stay healthy.
4. Isnt going to be an All-Star until his team can win more than 20 games.
5. Possibly. Supposedly he is in great shape, but Gooden can probably put up the same numbers in a more efficient way and if Orlando has better record, Gooden would get the nod.
6. Not much better stats as a rookie (compared to DG's Orlando #'s, 15-5 vs 14-8) - Gooden will probably score a little less but be much better in rebounds and Butler will be doing it for a terrible team. Butler wont be on the team unless he really busts out and scores like 25 a game.
7. Most likely an All-Star this season, but Gooden could put up very comparable numbers to K-Mart, and the rise of Jefferson and addition of Zo (if healthy) could keep Martin's #'s from going up and the contract disputes wont help his image.
8. Gooden already has better stats and he will be doing it on probably just as good of a team. I don't see Brown making the team.
9. Robinson has a good shot this year because he will finally be on a good team, that is if he can co-exist with AI.
10 - Kurt Thomas - may actually be in center voting. Not a better player than Gooden and will be on a terrible team.

So thats only really Oneal, Martin, and Robinson.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

Gooden will not be an All-Star next year regardless of his numbers, he's just not popular enough. Unless of course playing with T-Mac makes him popular. I do however think he'll be an All-
Star in a few years unless he gets injured. I'm hoping for 20/10 next year, although maybe a couple points lower would be more realistic.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> Gooden will not be an All-Star next year regardless of his numbers, he's just not popular enough. Unless of course playing with T-Mac makes him popular. I do however think he'll be an All-
> Star in a few years unless he gets injured. I'm hoping for 20/10 next year, although maybe a couple points lower would be more realistic.


It doesn't matter if he's not popular, nobody is saying the fans will vote him a starter. But he could make the team as a reserve.


----------



## Charlotte-Bobcats-04 (Aug 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MagicStick</b>!
> 
> 
> I think Gooden will definitely be better than Butler, Brown, and Thomas next year. Wallace is a center, and some of the other candidates have flaws like Reef playing for a crappy team, Big Pup being one dimensional, etc. It'll take some pretty good numbers (18 and 10 at least), but I think Gooden can make it next year.


I agree that he may very well be better than Kurt Thomas and P.J. Brown, but he won't be better than Caron Butler. Butler will have his own team to run, and should be an All-Star next year, regardless of the fact that he is on a poor team. Secondly, Shareef Abdur-Rahin will be better than Gooden as well, once again, despite the fact that he is on a bad team.

Yes, there is a slim possibility, but there would have to be a DRAMATIC improvement, and considering that the Magic's offense will run solely through McGrady, I don't see it happening next year. 2004-2005 may be a better year to shoot for.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> Gooden will not be an All-Star next year regardless of his numbers, he's just not popular enough. Unless of course playing with T-Mac makes him popular. I do however think he'll be an All-
> Star in a few years unless he gets injured. I'm hoping for 20/10 next year, although maybe a couple points lower would be more realistic.



you want him to have a 20/10 season but think he wont make the allstar team, not many in the east if even 3 i think would be able to do that.


----------



## Charlotte-Bobcats-04 (Aug 14, 2003)

The fact is that until Gooden truly improves, and until the offense stops running through McGrady, Gooden will most likely not be an All-Star. I know it is a very nice thought, especially for Magic fans, but if every #2 option, and every PF putting up 13-7 for a season, makes it to the All-Star game, the roster would be 30 names long. You have to prove that your one of the best players on your team first, and with Howard dominating the frontcourt, it won't happen. 

Here are 12 clearly better players in the East:
1. Jason Kidd
2. Tracy McGrady
3. Ben Wallace
4. Allen Iverson
5. Paul Pierce
6. Vince Carter
7. Zydrunas Ilgausks
8. Antoine Walker
9. Kenyon Martin
10. LeBron James
11. Jamall Mashburn
12. Alonzo Mourning

I guess he can fight it out with Alonzo Mourning, Shareef Abdur-Rahim, Jerry Stackhouse and Baron Davis for the #12 spot, but Alonzo Mourning is the favoite, and all 5 of these guys would most likely get the nod over Gooden, and 2 play on championship caliber teams, 1 plays on a decent team, and one puts up much better numbers. 

Once again, I'm not doubting Gooden, but 2004-2005 is a much more realistic goal.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

cough cough Spree=Twolves


----------



## Charlotte-Bobcats-04 (Aug 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>goNBAjayhawks</b>!
> cough cough Spree=Twolves


Woops...I guess this should tell you something about the quality of the Eastern Conference.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte-Bobcats-04</b>!
> The fact is that until Gooden truly improves, and until the offense stops running through McGrady, Gooden will most likely not be an All-Star. I know it is a very nice thought, especially for Magic fans, but if every #2 option, and every PF putting up 13-7 for a season, makes it to the All-Star game, the roster would be 30 names long. You have to prove that your one of the best players on your team first, and with Howard dominating the frontcourt, it won't happen.
> 
> Here are 12 clearly better players in the East:
> ...


Well they only take a certain number of guys per position usually, so Mourning, Big Z, Iverson, Wallace, Kidd, James, and either Carter or Tmac (one will be listed at SF more than likely, other at SG) don't matter.

If Gooden can get close to 20-10, which is entirely possible, and as I said before, Orlando starts the season strong, he does have a good shot at making it this season. And if his #'s are comparable to Abdur-Rahim or Caron Butler, he will get the nod over them because he will be doing it for much more talented teams.


----------



## Charlotte-Bobcats-04 (Aug 14, 2003)

Perhaps, IF. I'm not douting Gooden, but let him have a year, and then start talking 20-10. Also, consider Pau Gasol.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> Well they only take a certain number of guys per position usually, so Mourning, Big Z, Iverson, Wallace, Kidd, James, and either Carter or Tmac (one will be listed at SF more than likely, other at SG) don't matter.
> ...


If anyone is going to get close to 20-10 for the Magic it will be Juwan Howard.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

Howard will not get 20/10. He had good stats in the West, but you must remember he was the #1 option on a bad team. He'll be the #3 option here, behind Gooden. His rebounds will likely go up, unless Gooden becomes a beast and hogs them all, but his scoring will go down. Gooden is more likely to make 20/10 than Howard if he has the breakout season everyone is predicting will happen, since he'll get more minutes than Howard, but I don't think he'll make quite that. 

Those of you that replied to my earlier post didn't read it. I said he wouldn't make it regardless of stats. And I never said anything about him starting. Whether you like it or not, player popularity plays a role in who plays in the game. Vince Carter anyone? Gooden would not make the game this year even as a backup unless he suddenly becomes a very popular player. Which isn't out of the question, but doubtful.

I think this year the most we can hope for is him starting in the Rookie game. But even that's doubtful because of Amare, who really isn't that much better but has more hype and is the reigning ROY.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

well, i'm sure playing beside T-Mac has helped him with his popularity a bit. And outplaying Wallace in the playoffs probably caught the nation's attention as well.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

I wish it caught the nations attention, it caught my attention, and prob ppl who study box scores and stats but no casual fans who end up filling out a hundred all star ballots and buy jerseys of players who they like.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> Howard will not get 20/10. He had good stats in the West, but you must remember he was the #1 option on a bad team. He'll be the #3 option here, behind Gooden. His rebounds will likely go up, unless Gooden becomes a beast and hogs them all, but his scoring will go down. Gooden is more likely to make 20/10 than Howard if he has the breakout season everyone is predicting will happen, since he'll get more minutes than Howard, but I don't think he'll make quite that.
> 
> Those of you that replied to my earlier post didn't read it. I said he wouldn't make it regardless of stats. And I never said anything about him starting. Whether you like it or not, player popularity plays a role in who plays in the game. Vince Carter anyone? Gooden would not make the game this year even as a backup unless he suddenly becomes a very popular player. Which isn't out of the question, but doubtful.
> ...


I never said Howard would get 20-10, I just said if anyone is going to get 20-10 on the Magic next year it would be Howard, cause he did it before when he was with the Bullets.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>goNBAjayhawks</b>!
> I wish it caught the nations attention, it caught my attention, and prob ppl who study box scores and stats but no casual fans who end up filling out a hundred all star ballots and buy jerseys of players who they like.


Those ballots don't matter when you are being considered for a reserve position. Coaches pick.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> Those ballots don't matter when you are being considered for a reserve position. Coaches pick.


Well i said that b/c with such a slim chance, you guys are talking about popularity and fan bases and positions, as am i, but that refers to starting and as you know starters are chosen by us


----------

